# Why not?



## crmauch (Mar 3, 2016)

I see most discussion about bait hives involving climbing a tree to retrieve the bait hive. Why don't people suspend the bait hive using a rope? It would seem (in theory) to make retrieval much simpler and less fraught.

Just wondering.

Thanks.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Like this?


----------



## Ferg (Aug 7, 2015)

I like the idea, how do you keep it from spinning in the wind?


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Last year I saw a post by some one using 220 pound test trot-line cord. I had figured I would keep the bait box close to the trunk of the tree & pull it against the trunk, but a "tag line on one corner should be enough.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Ferg said:


> I like the idea, how do you keep it from spinning in the wind?


I have four lines in a harness holding the box and connect with one pull line rope. Pull it over the supporting limb when it's in the direction I want. In the picture above my rope is green and the harness white.

Much better than precariously climbing up to remove my old flower pot traps and then cutting the swarm comb out and rubber banding. Now I just lower and transfer frames.


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

dynemd said:


> Like this?


Thank you! I asked for a picture like this in a thread last week. I could not get my head around how the box would stay stable.


----------

